# Upgrade 10.0-RELEASE to 11.0-CURRENT



## ankscorek (Oct 3, 2014)

Can someone please show me the literature to Upgrade 10.0-RELEASE to 11.0-CURRENT.


----------



## kpa (Oct 3, 2014)

In short you have to perform the so called source based upgrade using the head sources as described in the handbook:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html

Get the sources using Subversion:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html

Note that on FreeBSD 10 you don't have to install the devel/subversion port to checkout the sources, using the built in svnlite utility is sufficient.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2014)

Keep in mind that -CURRENT is not for the faint at heart. It is assumed you know what you are doing and can solve most problems yourself. If you have to ask this type of question, -CURRENT is not for you. It is not the "latest and greatest", it is the development version of FreeBSD that will be unstable, prone to failure and at times won't even build properly. I would suggest you stick to a -RELEASE or, if you want new features and all, use -STABLE.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

